# funny dog pictures !!



## yidnar

mans best friend !!


----------



## yidnar




----------



## April




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## April




----------



## yidnar




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## yidnar

Mr. H. said:


>


 dogs don't give a shit !!


----------



## yidnar




----------



## Bill Angel

One Dog Attempting to Push Over Another Dog


----------



## yidnar




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## High_Gravity

yidnar said:


> mans best friend !!



Yidnar I'm surprised at you, you have really stepped up your posting lately.


----------



## yidnar

High_Gravity said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> mans best friend !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yidnar I'm surprised at you, you have really stepped up your posting lately.
Click to expand...

everybody loves dogs !!


----------



## yidnar




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## yidnar




----------



## yidnar




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## yidnar




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Coyote




----------



## yidnar




----------



## Mepooooo

yidnar said:


>


Lol, its Holywood smile


----------



## yidnar




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## LoudMcCloud

[ame=http://youtu.be/-p2fE3sjWqM]Cutest Puppy Ever! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar




----------



## April

^^^She looks just like mah Chula^^^ 

Happy Easter..&#9829;


----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iArsLgE62ZU]Lola my talking basset hound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25185


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25187


----------



## yidnar




----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh8il-36cuI]Dog Pushes Cat in Bath Tub (ORIGINAL)*Funny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush

yidnar said:


>


----------



## yidnar




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw]Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaAVZ2yXDBo]Breakfast at Ginger's- golden retriever dog eats with hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25191


----------



## April




----------



## yidnar




----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI]Denver Official Guilty Dog Video www.facebook.com/guiltydog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSygG2FnuRc]Guilty Dog is Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBdxCmuEAZk]Caught Red Pawed!!! Who Got Into The Garbage at 2 a.m. !?!?!? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25218


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25223


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25224


----------



## April




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE1oYiU-MXM]Ruff Dog Day Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25416


----------



## Bill Angel

The Country is Going to the Dogs!


----------

